# How to get ready for a pigeon show?????



## mattrive15 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello, Im about to do my first pigeon show, and was wondering if anyone could give me some tips on what to do before the show, during the show, the whole prosess of a show anything basically that can help me prepare for the show and win it. Thanks


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

It would help tremendously if We knew what kind of pigeons you were showing.


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

There are many things that make a Bird a winner in a Show. One of the easiest thing that will help is condition. Sounds like you are going to a young bird show. I would sugest allowing your Birds to take baths before you go. I use 20 Mule Team Borax, Table spoon per gallon of water. Best of Luck to you!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

It will be Several CLASSES of pigeons. Which Class are you going to enter?
Homing Pigeons? Fancy Pigeons? --Flown pigeons?--Unflown Pigeons?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Handle the bird a lot if posible get a show pen and put you bird in there a lot. You want the bird to be calm when the judge tries to catch it. If there is a feather out of place pluck it, keep a damp cloth with you, as you want the birds feet to be clean when you put it in the show pen. 
I like the use of Borax, if you have feather mites it will kill them. If you have mites on you bird at the show you just lost.
Dave


----------



## mattrive15 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm doing fancy pigeons and I'm showing my three best sattinettes.


----------

